# P1626



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

Recently I replaced a transmission and transmission control unit in a 2000 Audi A4 1.8T. 
I have followed the procedures to readapt the TCU but I recieve the following code. 
Error: "Powertrain databus: missing message from TCU P1626"
This is the procedure that I followed to adapt the tcu:
_Note: In some newer Audi vehicles, you may find that Group 000 in Auto Trans. is unavailable. If that is the case, you should follow this procedure:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
First, make sure there are no fault codes in the Auto Trans. Then, with the key in the on position, and engine OFF. Do not touch the accelerator pedal.
[Select]
[01 - Engine]
[Basic Settings - 04]
Set Group to "063"
[Go!]
Press accelerator pedal all the way to the floor and count out loud 3 seconds.
[Done, Go Back]
Release the accelerator pedal._
Any suggestions are appreciated. TIA


----------



## Bahltech (Oct 10, 2008)

Is your trans in limp mode?
Did you install the same TCM part number?


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (Bahltech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bahltech* »_Is your trans in limp mode?
Did you install the same TCM part number?

I don;t know how to tell if it is in limp mode. There are no error codes. 
I installed the TCU that corresponds with the trans I installed. The old trans was bad so I had to source a replacement. The trans code and the module came out of the same car.


----------



## Bahltech (Oct 10, 2008)

What year model does your TCM come from?
Might not be compatable with the rest of the car systems.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: (Bahltech)*

Yea, post before and after auto scans. This will show if the vehicle configuration is with OR without CAN-Databus.


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dana @ Ross-Tech* »_Yea, post before and after auto scans. This will show if the vehicle configuration is with OR without CAN-Databus.

Ok, I don't have before scans. I will do a full scan today when I get home. Then should I put the old module in, adapt it and do that scan too? I was told that the old TCU would nto work with the new trans.


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (Turbo_Pumpkin)*

So here are my scans. I scanned it witht he "new" TCU first and then put the original one in and rescanned. 
*"new TCU" 8DO 927 156BN*
VCDS Version: Release 805.4
Data version: 20090602
Tuesday,08,December,2009,17:05:28:62423
Chassis Type: 8D - Audi A4 B5
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 16 17 25 35 37 45 55 56 57 67 75 76 77

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 4B0-906-018.lbl
Part No: 4B0 906 018 Q
Component: 1.8L R4/5VT G 0006 
Coding: 07251
Shop #: WSC 06325 
1 Fault Found:
18034 - Powertrain Data Bus: Missing Message from TCU 
P1626 - 35-00 - - 
Readiness: 0010 1101
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 8D0-927-156.lbl
Part No: 8D0 927 156 BN
Component: AG5 01V 1.8l5VT USA 8508 
Coding: 00000
Shop #: WSC 00000 
1 Fault Found:
00526 - Brake Light Switch-F 
27-00 - Implausible Signal
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 8E0-614-111-EDS.lbl
Part No: 8E0 614 111 A
Component: ABS/EDS 5.3 QUATTRO D10 
Shop #: BB 24334 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 8D0-820-043-1D.lbl
Part No: 8D0 820 043 Q
Component: A4 KLIMAAUTOMAT D57 
Coding: 00140
Shop #: WSC 06325 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 8D0-959-655-AI8.lbl
Part No: 8D0 959 655 K
Component: Airbag Front+Seite 1002 
Coding: 00106
Shop #: WSC 06325 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 8D0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No: 8D0 920 980 C
Component: B5-KOMBIINSTR. VDO D11 
Coding: 02244
Shop #: WSC 00000 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 35: Centr. Locks Labels: 8D0-862-257.lbl
Part No: 8L0 862 257 N
Component: CV-Pump D11 
Coding: 16232
Shop #: WSC 06325 
7 Faults Found:
01367 - Central Locking Pump Run Time Exceeded (Likely Leak) 
35-00 - - 
01371 - Alarm triggered by Door Contact Switch; Driver's Side 
35-00 - - 
01374 - Alarm triggered by Terminal 15 
35-00 - - 
01370 - Alarm triggered by Interior Monitoring 
35-00 - - 
01369 - Alarm triggered by Hood Switch 
35-00 - - 
00991 - Interior Lights 
28-00 - Short to Plus
00955 - Key 1 
09-00 - Adaptation Limit Surpassed
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 45: Inter. Monitor Labels: 4B0-951-173.lbl
Part No: 4B0 951 173 
Component: Innenraumueberw. D03 
Coding: 00102
Shop #: WSC 06325 
2 Faults Found:
01381 - Alarm triggered by Anti-Theft Sensor; Rear Right 
35-00 - - 
01382 - Alarm triggered by Anti-Theft Sensor; Front Left 
35-00 - - 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 8D0-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No: 8D0 035 195 A
Component: Radio D00 
Coding: 00205
Shop #: WSC 06325 
1 Fault Found:
00852 - Loudspeaker(s); Front 
29-10 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
End ---------------------------------------------------------------------

*OE TCU 8DO 927 156AP*

VCDS Version: Release 805.4
Data version: 20090602
Tuesday,08,December,2009,17:23:37:62423
Chassis Type: 8D - Audi A4 B5
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 16 17 25 35 37 45 55 56 57 67 75 76 77

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 4B0-906-018.lbl
Part No: 4B0 906 018 Q
Component: 1.8L R4/5VT G 0006 
Coding: 07251
Shop #: WSC 06325 
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0110 1101
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 8D0-927-156.lbl
Part No: 8D0 927 156 AP
Component: AG5 01V 1.8l5VT USA 3132 
Coding: 00002
Shop #: WSC 06325 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 8E0-614-111-EDS.lbl
Part No: 8E0 614 111 A
Component: ABS/EDS 5.3 QUATTRO D10 
Shop #: BB 24334 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 8D0-820-043-1D.lbl
Part No: 8D0 820 043 Q
Component: A4 KLIMAAUTOMAT D57 
Coding: 00140
Shop #: WSC 06325 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 8D0-959-655-AI8.lbl
Part No: 8D0 959 655 K
Component: Airbag Front+Seite 1002 
 Coding: 00106
Shop #: WSC 06325 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 8D0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No: 8D0 920 980 C
Component: B5-KOMBIINSTR. VDO D11 
Coding: 02244
Shop #: WSC 00000 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 35: Centr. Locks Labels: 8D0-862-257.lbl
Part No: 8L0 862 257 N
Component: CV-Pump D11 
Coding: 16232
Shop #: WSC 06325 
7 Faults Found:
01367 - Central Locking Pump Run Time Exceeded (Likely Leak) 
35-00 - - 
01371 - Alarm triggered by Door Contact Switch; Driver's Side 
35-00 - - 
01374 - Alarm triggered by Terminal 15 
35-00 - - 
01370 - Alarm triggered by Interior Monitoring 
35-00 - - 
01369 - Alarm triggered by Hood Switch 
35-00 - - 
00991 - Interior Lights 
28-00 - Short to Plus
00955 - Key 1 
09-00 - Adaptation Limit Surpassed
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 45: Inter. Monitor Labels: 4B0-951-173.lbl
Part No: 4B0 951 173 
Component: Innenraumueberw. D03 
Coding: 00102
Shop #: WSC 06325 
2 Faults Found:
01381 - Alarm triggered by Anti-Theft Sensor; Rear Right 
35-00 - - 
01382 - Alarm triggered by Anti-Theft Sensor; Front Left 
35-00 - - 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 8D0-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No: 8D0 035 195 A
Component: Radio D00 
Coding: 00205
Shop #: WSC 06325 
1 Fault Found:
00852 - Loudspeaker(s); Front 
29-10 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
End ---------------------------------------------------------------------

It looks to me like the original TCU works but may be faulty. the symptoms are the same now as they were before I replaced the trans.


----------



## Bahltech (Oct 10, 2008)

I think you just answered your question about your TCM.
Why did you change all that in the first place?


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: (Bahltech)*

It looks like you have a DBW 1999-2000 1.8T ATW vehicle with can bus communication (to cluster) vehicle.

The TCM you have looks like an old school DBC 1.8T AEB with K line diagnosis. This will not work properly.


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (Bahltech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bahltech* »_I think you just answered your question about your TCM.
Why did you change all that in the first place?

That's what I thought. The car belongs to a friend of mine and it was diagnosed by a reputable shop in the area as having a "bad" transmission. To help him out, I sourced a trans from a parts dealer that I do a lot of busniess with. They told me that I had to use the tcm that matches the trans, so they threw it in the deal. I am hoping that they will swap the one that does not work in the car with the correct one and this will be finished. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Turbo_Pumpkin at 7:27 AM 12-11-2009_


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dana @ Ross-Tech* »_It looks like you have a DBW 1999-2000 1.8T ATW vehicle with can bus communication (to cluster) vehicle.

The TCM you have looks like an old school DBC 1.8T AEB with K line diagnosis. This will not work properly. 

Thanks. Is there a place that I can find a list of TCU's that will work with the ATW ECU (can-bus) so that I can possibly source a ne-used TCU for the car?


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: (Turbo_Pumpkin)*

Not that I'm aware of. Possibly check with the parts dealer you got the unit from. They should have interchange guides. 
I have always replaced a failed unit with new or used with the same transmission code, no need to replace the Tcm in that case.


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dana @ Ross-Tech* »_Not that I'm aware of. Possibly check with the parts dealer you got the unit from. They should have interchange guides. 
I have always replaced a failed unit with new or used with the same transmission code, no need to replace the Tcm in that case.

Ok, thanks. I have a call into them.
BTW, thanks for not reminiding me to upgrade my vagcom to the newer version. I'm planning on doing that on Monday. No internet at my house makes it difficult...


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

*Re: (Turbo_Pumpkin)*

If you want I can swap the programming data for you.
Just send me the ecus.
Cost you nothing but a box of really good chocolate. 








Best,
Jack


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (vwemporium)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwemporium* »_If you want I can swap the programming data for you.
Just send me the ecus.
Cost you nothing but a box of really good chocolate. 








Best,
Jack

I'm not sure what you mean by "swap the program data". 
My main concern is that the original TCU was bad to begin with. I'm not sure that's the case but it seems like a distinct possibility.


----------

